# Honda man goes TT



## Ailfenergy (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi guys, my name is Andrey. I do not own a TT yet, but I'm viewing one tomorrow. If everything goes well, I'm pretty determined to buy it.

Just before I continue, I would like to thank John from admin team for the help with activation of my account. Confirmation letters have never arrived, so he activated it manually.









TT is not going to be my first Audi. I already own one:





































Unfortunately it is not Quattro. It is just '86 typ85 1.8GT. The condition of the car is great for the age, and I'm not planning to sell it.

Now, I'd like to tell you about my Hondas 

The one I still own, and the one I love

*Honda Prelude BB6 H22A VTi-S '97*































































































































To cut the long story short, it is European VTi-S model (came out exclusively for Euro market). It had 185hp engine and ATTS (active torque transfer system) gearbox when I bought it. Now it has got Jap imported H22A 200bhp engine, M2B4 LSD gearbox, sits on Tein Super Street coilovers, 17'' ZCW Angel Alloys (occasionally I use original Gold Honda sawblades), Angel Eyes aftermarket headlights, JDM yellow fog lights, VTi-S honeycomb grille, Secret Weapon air induction kit, EGR delete, 8,5mm KV Ignition leads, Neispeed front strut brace, JDM Type-S ECU, Carbon Effect Interior trims, VTi-S rear spoiler and rear spats, Type-S front lip, unknown make backbox which still sounds amazing.

I had this quite rare Civic EM2 as my daily for a while. It's only 1.7 VTEC, 125bhp, nothing too special.



















At the moment I own another Prelude. It is UKDM '00 2.2 VTEC H22A8 200bhp. Originally I bought it for spares in non driveable state. I have changed my mind and decided not to break it, and put it back on the road instead. I'm driving it for a year so far, as my daily, however it is time to say goodbye because I want the TT :twisted:





































It has got 4 wheel steering, which adds the additional weight to the car, but I find it quite exciting. It is sat on Eibach 40mm lowering springs, Konig 18'' alloys, it has got DC Sport Exhaust manifold, GReddy backbox, Secret Weapon air induction kit, ebay strut brace, OBX rad hoses, aftermarket radiator, KV85 Magnecor Ignition leads, Vauxhall Vectra front lip  , and standard VTi spoiler.

Now, as I mentioned above I'm viewing the TT tomorrow. It's 02reg, 225bhp, BAM engine. What do I need to look for when buying a TT? Any common problems, weak spots which require some extra attention? Any advice is highly appreciated.

Also, as far as I understand 02 reg TT's have restyle white-ish headlights. I prefer darker ones from older models. Are they interchangeable?

Thanks

Andrey


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome nice coupe 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Like the"old" Audi.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, *so as I said don't rush into it.*
A cheap TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.

Hoggy.


----------



## CVInsurance (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Andrey,

Good luck with your viewing!


----------



## Ailfenergy (Feb 13, 2015)

Got the TT from the third attempt 

The first viewing went quite bad, the car was nothing like it was described. The second viewing was even worse. However, I fell in love with the third car I viewed (funny enough it was the last one on my list), so yeah, now I'm a TT owner :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------

